# Chris's RG550 Restoration thread



## Chris (Mar 3, 2007)

Gonna stick this, because a) I can, and b) It'll keep me off my ass and getting to work on it. 

So here we have my RG550. Well, it's body, anyhow. I've had it since I was about 14, and over the years it's been dropped, beat, lit on fire (no shit) and just straight up abused. It played godly up until last week when I took the strings off and started working on the neck. As such, it deserves to be pretty again.

Right now the plan is to swirl it in the spring with Steve, but depending on how the grain looks under all this shit, I may go natural.

Anyhow, today's Day 1! 

*March 3, 2007:*














Just about everything off, need to hit the store for some sandpaper and assorted wood goodies (filler etc), and then I'll take the trem and output jack off, and start sanding her down. 

*March 10, 2007:*

New body, rear-routed. I'm still planning on sanding down the old body for a swirl-tester, but it's just too far gone to salvage without way more work/filler/effort than it's worth.

Edit: Body is from a 570.


















*March 18, 2007*

Been working on the neck lately. It was NASTY, and I'm still not sure if I can avoid dying the board itself. I've sanded the hell out of the frets, and the damn black goop of doom is still there. It's just a 17 year old 'axe. 

Gonna see if I can hit it again and clean the fretboard up, but the back is coming out great. There were some gouges in the headstock that I've got mostly gone, and the paint and muck on the sides is all but forgotten. It's got a really, really nice grain to it.

After sanding for an hour or so, I tossed a little tung oil on it to clean it up and keep it fresh.

Pardon the bad pics, it's gloomy out and the lighting sucks.

Before:






















And After:






Gouging on the bottom of the 'stock. It's a LOT better than it was, just going to need to work it a bit more:









The fretboard after a LOT of sanding. I'm afraid to go anymore because I'm not sure how thick the inlay actually is. I'm not hitting it yet, but I'm damn close. I figure I'll give it one more shot and if I can't get the sucker clean, I'll dye it jet black.






The back of the neck is coming along fucking awesome. This is after only 100-120 grit, going to go up to around 300 before I'm through:


















To Do:

- Finish resto on the neck.
- Final sanding on the primer
- Swirl, black/grey/blues (3-4 shades of dark blue)
- Final clearcoat (professionally done by Steve's brother)
- Buff, polish
- Pickups: Air Norton neck, Steve's Special bridge, unsure about the single coil right now.
- Wire it back up.  
- Slap on the new cosmo hardware: pickup rings, knobs, strap buttons
- Clear pickguard
- Forge metal.


----------



## Carrion (Mar 3, 2007)

That's pretty metal...


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 3, 2007)

Fuck sanding it. Light it on fire again.


----------



## Adam (Mar 3, 2007)

Chris said:


> then I'll take the trem and jack off


----------



## Ken (Mar 3, 2007)

Chris said:


> then I'll take the trem and jack off



Excellent, my brotha. Do you perhaps have room in there for the other foot?


----------



## Chris (Mar 3, 2007)

Dude, what's wrong with jackin' off? 

Fine, I'll fix it.



Chris said:


> then I'll ban Adam


----------



## darren (Mar 3, 2007)

If it's got nice grain, try doing a light stain-and-burn job. I always loved the look of the JEM 7RB.


----------



## Chris (Mar 3, 2007)

darren said:


> If it's got nice grain, try doing a light stain-and-burn job. I always loved the look of the JEM 7RB.



The body is pretty beat, especially on the edges, so I'm not even sure it'll be worth the effort once it's all sanded down. At the very least it'll be a practice piece for Chris n' Steve's Crazy Springtime Swirl-O-Rama.


----------



## Ken (Mar 3, 2007)

Chris said:


> The body is pretty beat, especially on the edges, so I'm not even sure it'll be worth the effort once it's all sanded down. At the very least it'll be a practice piece for Chris n' Steve's Crazy Springtime Swirl-O-Rama.



I read somewhere (prolly in a porn mag) that one can raise dents in the wood by, um, putting a damp rag on it then touching it with a, um, er, soldering iron.

Hmm. Sounds painful.


----------



## Carrion (Mar 3, 2007)

Paint it marbly-swirly style like Paul Masvidal's Steinberger


----------



## settite (Mar 3, 2007)

Get a tattoo yet fagnozzle?


----------



## that guy (Mar 3, 2007)

yellow and black swirl


----------



## Leon (Mar 3, 2007)

darren said:


> If it's got nice grain, try doing a light stain-and-burn job. I always loved the look of the JEM 7RB.



that's about the only JEM i'd pay money for.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 3, 2007)

What colors are you thinking of using for the swirl Chris? Should be cool!


----------



## Shawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I've always liked the finish on that 550, Chris, the color (before you torched it. ). I think you should do a swirl. Leaving it natural would be cool too but a swirl would be awesome and fun to do. Im anxious to see how you and Steve do this.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 4, 2007)

Swirl it mang. No question about it. Plus Naturals with pickguards arent very flattering... Im looking forward to seeing the swirl process in depth..


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 5, 2007)

Well I think I'll have to create a competing thread when my old-school RG parts get here. We'll see who has a finished guitar first.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 5, 2007)

haha.. a DUEL


----------



## Ryan (Mar 5, 2007)

Winner gets a sensual massage? (from the loser)


----------



## Adamh1331 (Mar 7, 2007)

A Blue,Black,and White swirl would be pretty nice


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 8, 2007)

Cool! The guy that swirled my RG used a heat gun to melt off the paint. My JEM-DY was sanded and repainted like 5 times. It's definitely smaller than it's supposed to be.

I have a body that could use a swirlin' . Any open positions in the swirlie fest?


----------



## Shawn (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey Bill, how's that RG 470 body doin' that I sold you? Any plans to swirl it soon?


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 10, 2007)

Shawn said:


> Hey Bill, how's that RG 470 body doin' that I sold you? Any plans to swirl it soon?



Exactly what I was thinking! I have a RG520 Blue Quilt body that the neck is going on. I have 99% of the parts for that(for my son's first guitar!   ).

I want to get that body routed for an edge, and swirl it up! 

Thanks again, BTW.


----------



## Chris (Mar 10, 2007)

First post updated. 



















Boing!

Still a LOT of work to do on the neck, getting it properly sanded down, oiled and waxed. Right now all I've really done is steel wool the fretboard to get a lot of the goop off, and light sanding on the back of the neck.


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 10, 2007)

Gawd! I just luvs me a maple neck!

If you're swirling, don't you start with white primer?


----------



## Chris (Mar 10, 2007)

Also, I need the erm, things, that hold the trem studs in place, but I'm not sure what the hell they're called, nor where to buy 'em.  Anchors, perhaps?


----------



## Chris (Mar 10, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Gawd! I just luvs me a maple neck!
> 
> If you're swirling, don't you start with white primer?



Nah. It's going to be black/grey/blues.


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 10, 2007)

Chris said:


> Also, I need the erm, things, that hold the trem studs in place, but I'm not sure what the hell they're called, nor where to buy 'em.  Anchors, perhaps?



Evilbay from Ashbass. Stud anchors. Or from Rich.


----------



## Chris (Mar 10, 2007)

It'll be something along the lines of this, sans the white, with a bit more variation on the blues. And hopefully at least 1/5th as good of a job, since that's a Fay swirl, and that guy's amazing.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 10, 2007)

Chris, that's looking good so far. I think the primer looks pretty cool actually. 

That swirl is beautiful and one of my favorites that Serratus has done. This project of yours is going to look awesome.


----------



## Chris (Mar 10, 2007)

I hope so.  I'm gonna finish sanding down the 550 body this week, since I have a feeling it'll take us a few tries to get our swirls to even look close to that. The upside is that Steve's brother owns a paint shop, and will be doing the final clearcoating and buffing for us.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 11, 2007)

So far great work


----------



## Mark. A (Mar 13, 2007)

Looks mad dude, I love that RG5 too.


----------



## Ken (Mar 13, 2007)

Chris said:


> Nah. It's going to be black/grey/blues.



You'll want the white primer to make the blues pop...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 13, 2007)

Slacker! I hadn't even bought all the parts for my project when you started this.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 13, 2007)

His will be swirled and yours will still be lipstick pink...  


;D


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 13, 2007)

Ryan said:


> His will be swirled and yours will still be lipstick pink...



So they'll both be different varieties of awful '80s finishes?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 13, 2007)

Ryan said:


> His will be swirled and yours will still be lipstick pink...


 
The colours out in the pics, it's more like the red on the arm contour.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 13, 2007)

lol im just slappin your balls around man!


----------



## Chris (Mar 13, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Slacker! I hadn't even bought all the parts for my project when you started this.



Buying parts and assembling a guitar does not equal refinishing a body, custom paint and refurbing a neck, grasshopper.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 13, 2007)

Chris said:


> Buying parts and assembling a guitar does not equal refinishing a body, custom paint and refurbing a neck, grasshopper.


 
The original plan was to refinish it, but I like it how it is too much now. Maybe I'll buy another guitar to refinish to see if I can beat you?


----------



## Chris (Mar 13, 2007)

Well we can't really do much right now, since we'll be painting outside and just don't have the weather for it. Plus we have to learn to swirl, so there will be some really ugly 2x4's in Steve's trash as soon as spring really starts to swing up here.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 13, 2007)

Chris said:


> so there will be some really ugly 2x4's in Steve's trash as soon as spring really starts to swing up here.



So you're going to paste NLB's picture on a bunch of 2x4s and then throw them out?

</juvenile>


----------



## Ryan (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## djpharoah (Mar 15, 2007)

This thread has caused me to go back to a 6 string - I have major gas for an ibanez RG5xx series guitar with a pickguard. Either I find one and upgrade it or find pieces and then built it from the bottom.

Thanks for the idea Chris.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 16, 2007)

I still want get my hands on an oldschool RG as well but I rarely play sixers. Still though, I want one.


----------



## Chris (Mar 19, 2007)

Been working on the neck lately. It was NASTY, and I'm still not sure if I can avoid dying the board itself. I've sanded the hell out of the frets, and the damn black goop of doom is still there. It's just a 17 year old 'axe. 

Gonna see if I can hit it again and clean the fretboard up, but the back is coming out great. There were some gouges in the headstock that I've got mostly gone, and the paint and muck on the sides is all but forgotten. It's got a really, really nice grain to it.

After sanding for an hour or so, I tossed a little tung oil on it to clean it up and keep it fresh.

Pardon the bad pics, it's gloomy out and the lighting sucks.

Before:























And After:






Gouging on the bottom of the 'stock. It's a LOT better than it was, just going to need to work it a bit more:









The fretboard after a LOT of sanding. I'm afraid to go anymore because I'm not sure how thick the inlay actually is. I'm not hitting it yet, but I'm damn close. I figure I'll give it one more shot and if I can't get the sucker clean, I'll dye it jet black.






The back of the neck is coming along fucking awesome. This is after only 100-120 grit, going to go up to around 300 before I'm through:


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 19, 2007)

I think the fretboard looks fine Chris! Slight wear looks great, plus if you put some more "personality" into it the guitar looks killer IMHO. Looking good though, can't wait to see the final product sir!


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 19, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> So you're going to paste NLB's picture on a bunch of 2x4s and then throw them out?
> 
> </juvenile>



They are 2x4s made from branches that fell directly from the Ugly Tree that hit NLB too!


----------



## Steve (Mar 19, 2007)

I can't wait for the snow to be gone, and the temperture to rise a bit...

a swirling we will go....a swirling we will go..... where's my cat?


----------



## Chris (Mar 19, 2007)

You really have to see the neck in person to tell just how great the grain on it is. The back and sides look just amazing now, and I really want to get the fretboard clean enough to match them. The grain REALLY comes out with the tung oil soaking in.

I need to hit it with the dremel this week to get in tight to the frets, and the frets themselves will need a polish when I'm done as well.


----------



## Chris (Mar 19, 2007)

Anyone know, btw, if Schaller locking tuners will match up to the same screw holes from the original Gotohs? I'd really, really like to go Broderick-style and get a non-locking nut for it.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 19, 2007)

I think Schaller M6's are a direct swap. Dendroapsis used them on his black & white RG7321.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Mar 19, 2007)

I agree with Matt, it looks great already. No need to dye it black.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 21, 2007)

Leave the board as it is - the maple board is really what old-school RGs were about IMHO... Moreover, it acually looks pretty clean to me and the next layer of gunk will look much cooler, as it'll be your own 

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Chris (Mar 21, 2007)

Pablo said:


> Leave the board as it is - the maple board is really what old-school RGs were about IMHO... Moreover, it acually looks pretty clean to me and the next layer of gunk will look much cooler, as it'll be your own
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Eske



This layer of gunk was my own too, I just want the shit out of there.


----------



## Drew (Mar 26, 2007)

Chris, before you stain the thing (PLEASE don't), try lighter fluid. It's supposed to be great for dissolving that gunk. 



Yeah, yeah, I know, it wouldn't be the first time the thing's been doused in lighter fluiid, either.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 26, 2007)

Drew said:


> Chris, before you stain the thing (PLEASE don't), try lighter fluid. It's supposed to be great for dissolving that gunk.
> 
> Yeah, yeah, I know, it wouldn't be the first time the thing's been doused in lighter fluiid, either.



Precisely! Drew is correct, have you tried rubbing it down once with naptha? If you haven't, you'll be pleasantly surprised at how well it cleans guitars! Just make sure you oil up the guitar afterwards because it will dry out the board a little.


----------



## noodles (Mar 26, 2007)

Chris said:


> I'd really, really like to go Broderick-style and get a non-locking nut for it.



They make a specific replacement nut for eliminating the locking nut. I can't recall where I got it from, but I have one at home. Drop me a PM tonight to remind me to look for it.


----------



## GH0STrider (Apr 25, 2007)

well it's been over a month since the last post so... How is this coming along?


----------



## noodles (Apr 25, 2007)

noodles said:


> They make a specific replacement nut for eliminating the locking nut. I can't recall where I got it from, but I have one at home. Drop me a PM tonight to remind me to look for it.



Eh, you obviously don't care, but here it is for anyone interested:

http://www.allparts.com/categories.php?cat_id=432&cat_name=TUSQ, GRAPHITE & EBANOL NUTS

First one on the list.


----------



## Chris (Apr 25, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> well it's been over a month since the last post so... How is this coming along?



Swirlin' should start as soon as Steve's back from Florida.  We didn't want to swirl inside, and the weather over the last month has sucked. Spring's here though, so one of these weekends I should have some new pics.


----------



## Chris (Apr 25, 2007)

noodles said:


> Eh, you obviously don't care, but here it is for anyone interested:
> 
> http://www.allparts.com/categories.php?cat_id=432&cat_name=TUSQ, GRAPHITE & EBANOL NUTS
> 
> First one on the list.



Thanks dude!


----------



## noodles (Apr 25, 2007)

No prob. I liked how it screws on, so you can mount it just like a locknut. I'm a big fan of easily reversible mods.


----------



## Chris (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah, that's pimp. It's pretty slick looking too.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Apr 25, 2007)

This Monday and Tuesday the weather was pretty nice in CT, mid to high 70s all day. But I don't know about MA, even though it's only one state up the weather could be very different. Hope you guys can hurry up and get started on that, I've already forgotten the color scheme.


----------



## Chris (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah it was nice. I started drinking Friday night, and stopped mid-day on Sunday, mixing in 18 holes of golf. On the first really nice weekend of the season, the LAST thing I was going to do was paint.


----------



## darren (Apr 25, 2007)

Those replacement nuts are a great idea. Thanks for finding that, Dave. I remember seeing them somewhere a while back, but couldn't remember if it was at WD or Allparts, and for some reason i just couldn't find it.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 30, 2007)

That's why I started sanding my RG today, the weather has been lousy all weekend it seems.


----------



## Ryan (May 3, 2007)

Where's the swirlin' ?


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Where's the swirlin' ?


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Where's the swirlin' ?



Steve was on vacation, and this weekend is Cinco de Mayo


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2007)

I'd like to come down when it all goes down, Chris. I want to see you guys swirl it.


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2007)

Shawn said:


> I'd like to come down when it all goes down, Chris. I want to see you guys swirl it.



If we actually plan it out, absolutley. 

Chances are though, it'll be Steve and I sitting around drinkin' beers by the pool and just on a whim trying it out.  It'll be awhile before we actually do our guitars (my 550, his UV), because we're going to do a lot of test swirls and shit to check out paint.


----------



## Steve (May 5, 2007)

Chris said:


> It'll be awhile before we actually do our guitars (my 550, his UV), because we're going to do a lot of test swirls and shit to check out paint.



Speaking of which, I need to prime my UV this weekend, and build a dipping contraption.


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2007)

Which UV are you swirlin', Steve, your 777bk?


----------



## Steve (May 5, 2007)

Shawn said:


> Which UV are you swirlin', Steve, your 777bk?



Nope... I'm swirling a UV777GR that I picked up!


----------



## skinhead (May 5, 2007)

Chris said:


> Steve was on vacation, and this weekend is Cinco de Mayo







Steve said:


> Nope... I'm swirling a UV777GR that I picked up!



I like the original paint of the GR, Steve.


----------



## Sebastian (May 5, 2007)

SWIRL


----------



## Steve (May 5, 2007)

skinhead said:


> I like the original paint of the GR, Steve.



Me too, but when I got it.... the original paint was gone.  I spent alot of time preparing it for a new paint job, and figure a swirl will look nice!

I'm thinking.... yellow/green/and a touch of pink... so it matches the pyramid inlays.


----------



## Popsyche (May 5, 2007)

Steve said:


> Me too, but when I got it.... the original paint was gone.  I spent alot of time preparing it for a new paint job, and figure a swirl will look nice!
> 
> I'm thinking.... yellow/green/and a touch of pink... so it matches the pyramid inlays.



Like Mine!  Add a tiny bit of black, too!


----------



## Steve (May 6, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Like Mine!  Add a tiny bit of black, too!



Yeah.. I like your bubble yum guitar! Adding the black is a good idea, darken it up a tad, and add some contrast.


----------



## Shawn (May 10, 2007)

Steve said:


> Me too, but when I got it.... the original paint was gone.  I spent alot of time preparing it for a new paint job, and figure a swirl will look nice!
> 
> I'm thinking.... yellow/green/and a touch of pink... so it matches the pyramid inlays.



Badass! I can't wait to see that when it's finish.


----------



## Shawn (May 26, 2007)

Any progress on your 550, Chris?


----------



## Stitch (Jun 10, 2007)

I thought the purpose of this thread was so this didn't happen?


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Jun 10, 2007)

Yea, the weather's been a lot warmer lately, although still a bit cloudy. You should have done it two weeks ago when it was nice and hot every day. What's taking you guys so long?


----------



## msherman (Jun 11, 2007)

Chris, if you guys are up for 1.5 hour road trip, you are welcome to use my spray booth

We`ll need alot of beer!


----------



## Chris (Jun 11, 2007)

Dude I might totally take you up on that.  I'm gone from next week until August 1, but if you're up for Steve and I coming down with a case of dark beer, that would absolutely rule. 

[action=Chris]will try not to "accidentally" leave one of your guitars in his trunk[/action]


----------



## Chris (Jun 11, 2007)

ibzrg1570 said:


> Yea, the weather's been a lot warmer lately, although still a bit cloudy. You should have done it two weeks ago when it was nice and hot every day. What's taking you guys so long?



Golf season.


----------



## msherman (Jun 11, 2007)

Chris said:


> Dude I might totally take you up on that.  I'm gone from next week until August 1, but if you're up for Steve and I coming down with a case of dark beer, that would absolutely rule.
> 
> [action=Chris]will try not to "accidentally" leave one of your guitars in his trunk[/action]



My door is always open for you, Sir. Let me know when you are ready.


----------



## Steve (Jun 11, 2007)

msherman said:


> you are welcome to use my spray booth



Ahhh... If only you had a swirl booth. 




msherman said:


> We`ll need alot of beer!



Oh, we will bring plenty of beer, we're better beer drinkers than painters!


Thanks for the offer....


----------



## msherman (Jun 12, 2007)

Steve said:


> Ahhh... If only you had a swirl booth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I forsee the worlds first dark Beer/Jagermeister swirl paint job


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 12, 2007)

msherman said:


> I forsee the worlds first dark Beer/Jagermeister swirl paint job


----------



## Chris (Jun 12, 2007)

msherman said:


> I forsee the worlds first dark Beer/Jagermeister swirl paint job





Brilliant!


----------



## Drew (Jun 12, 2007)

msherman said:


> I forsee the worlds first dark Beer/Jagermeister swirl paint job



Ahem. Second. I already tried that, all over Chris's coffee table.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Jun 12, 2007)

Drew said:


> Ahem. Second. I already tried that, all over Chris's coffee table.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 12, 2007)

Drew said:


> Ahem. Second. I already tried that, all over Chris's coffee table.



Muahaha classic!


----------



## Chris (Jun 12, 2007)

I paid him back by "seasoning" his strat.


----------



## Drew (Jun 12, 2007)

Gouges = character, and character = tone!


----------



## noodles (Jun 12, 2007)

Chris said:


> Brilliant!


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Jun 29, 2007)

nothings going on with this?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 29, 2007)

Chris and Steve were waiting for good weather to start swirling, but now Chris has been set to the arse end of nowhere for the next few months. It'll be a while before this gets updated I think.


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2007)

Yep.


----------



## Steve (Jun 29, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Chris and Steve were waiting for good weather to start swirling, but now Chris has been set to the arse end of nowhere for the next few months. It'll be a while before this gets updated I think.



 - That and my Universe is getting restored back to its original glorious green color of happiness!


----------



## Shawn (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice, Steve! I can't wait to see that.


----------



## Steve (Jun 29, 2007)

I'll also pick up a nice RG550 to swirl along with Chris!


----------



## Stitch (Jun 30, 2007)

That was a piss poor attempt at swirling font colours.


----------



## Steve (Jun 30, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> That was a piss poor attempt at swirling font colours.



 - and that took 20 minutes of my life that I'll never get back.


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Jul 2, 2007)

^hahahahaha


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Oct 4, 2007)

So what happened to this project, Chris? Am I correct in assuming you've given up?


----------



## Stitch (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep, time to hurry up dude. I finished my project ages ago, realised I didn't play it much and sold it on already


----------



## Shawn (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## Chris (Oct 7, 2007)

Way too busy.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 8, 2007)

Too busy sounds like can't be arsed to me 

Get yer arse moving!


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Yep, time to hurry up dude. I finished my project ages ago, realised I didn't play it much and sold it on already



You bolted a neck to a body.  A complete refinish is a little different. 

Also, I have 11 guitars, so yeah, I can't be arsed.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm gay.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm gay too.


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 8, 2007)

Woah...maybe I'm slow but...when did Chris get a UV777BK?


----------



## Stitch (Oct 8, 2007)

Ages ago. He saw the light and ditched his Schecter. Thank god.


----------



## msherman (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## ibznorange (Apr 30, 2008)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HOLY SHIT DUDE
[action=ibznorange]thinks mike is a painting god[/action]


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## djpharoah (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice work Mike - did you clean his fretboard or just put on a new one cuz that looks awesome!


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 30, 2008)

No neon satanbarf inlay dots?


----------



## Drew (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## msherman (Apr 30, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> Nice work Mike - did you clean his fretboard or just put on a new one cuz that looks awesome!



No, I planed the F/B, and shot satin over it.

No funky inlays, Max.....but I do have a little something in mind for this guitar to give it the  factor


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 30, 2008)

msherman said:


> No, I planed the F/B, and shot satin over it.
> 
> No funky inlays, Max.....but I do have a little something in mind for this guitar to give it the  factor



Oh. i was just talking about matching the dots to the paint color is all

I cant wait to see 

If i end up not getting satisfactory results with that stupid kramer, i think i know where to send it


----------



## budda (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## auxioluck (Apr 30, 2008)

Adam said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > then i'll take the trem and jack off





Oh my God....perfect.

Anyway, that guitar looks brutal now. Awesome job!


----------



## Chris (May 1, 2008)

Holy shit! It lives! 

 Mike = The fucking MAN as usual. That looks awesome!


----------



## ibznorange (May 1, 2008)

Chris said:


> Holy shit! It lives!
> 
> Mike = The fucking MAN as usual. That looks awesome!



I fucking hate you for that being yours  

Goddamn is that sexy


----------



## Chris (May 1, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> I fucking hate you for that being yours
> 
> Goddamn is that sexy



Bow to my ability to whore paint, logo decals, pickups and pickguard material from Steve.


----------



## Vegetta (May 1, 2008)

msherman said:


> No, I planed the F/B, and shot satin over it.
> 
> No funky inlays, Max.....but I do have a little something in mind for this guitar to give it the  factor



Mike that looks great - Did you re-fret it too?


----------



## ibznorange (May 1, 2008)

Chris said:


> Bow to my ability to whore paint, logo decals, pickups and pickguard material from Steve.



whore some of that my direction please 
Id kill for a 550 that color :lust:



Vegetta said:


> Mike that looks great - Did you re-fret it too?



Judging by the lack of frets in that picture, and the fact that he planed the board, probably yeah


----------



## Drew (May 1, 2008)

To say nothing of setups and pickup wiring. :/ 

What do you have for a bridge for that thing, dude? I may demand you grab a chrome OFR for that, simply on principle, if you want me to work on it.


----------



## Chris (May 1, 2008)

The original Edge, dude.  I don't need no stinkin' OFR.


----------



## Edroz (May 1, 2008)

Drew said:


> I may demand you grab a chrome OFR for that, simply on principle, if you want me to work on it.





Chris, listen to this man


----------



## Chris (May 1, 2008)

Never. OG 550's do not have chrome OFR's. Plus, the original bridge is all sweat-tarnished from me playing it for years and years. It has sentimental value.


----------



## Chris (May 1, 2008)

I'm playing it in this pic, for pete's sake.


----------



## Groff (May 1, 2008)

That pic looks like you're playing in early 90s pearl jam or something.


----------



## Randy (May 1, 2008)

Chris, that is the most  thing I've ever seen in my entire life.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 1, 2008)

that pic is so old the didnt even have color photos yet


----------



## noodles (May 1, 2008)

Someone host the pics here so I can see them. Damn corporate filters.


----------



## Drew (May 1, 2008)

noodles said:


> Someone host the pics here so I can see them. Damn corporate filters.




















Here you go.


----------



## supertruper1988 (May 1, 2008)

That is a fantastic color


----------



## Stitch (May 1, 2008)

Chris said:


> The original Edge, dude.  I don't need no stinkin' OFR.



I LOVE YOU


----------



## budda (May 1, 2008)

*insert regular stitch joke here*


----------



## Ryan (May 1, 2008)

That thing is gonna crush the unworthy. \m/
It's begging for a black pickguard.


----------



## Edroz (May 1, 2008)

Ryan said:


> It's begging for a black pickguard.




Chris, listen to this man


----------



## ibznorange (May 1, 2008)

See id be putting a chrome Original Edge in there
and a pearloid pickguard 

[action=ibznorange]admits to not being very metal[/action]

You going with the other stock hardware? or are you putting locking tuners and stuff in there?


----------



## Stitch (May 1, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> See id be putting a chrome Original Edge in there
> and a pearloid pickguard





Lets be friends.


----------



## Ryan (May 1, 2008)

Pearloid gives me diarrhea.


----------



## ibznorange (May 1, 2008)

Ryan said:


> I give Pearloid diarrhea.











Did they ever make a limey death 550?


----------



## msherman (May 2, 2008)

Chris said:


> Bow to my ability to whore paint, logo decals, pickups and pickguard material from Steve.



 I get the feeling Steve is planning on opening a can of whoop-ass on the next golf outing


----------



## Michael (May 2, 2008)

Lookin' good. Every RG550 deserves to be loved.


----------



## msherman (May 7, 2008)

New life for an old dog


----------



## TomAwesome (May 7, 2008)




----------



## Shannon (May 7, 2008)

Heh, *GREEN!* Awesome!


----------



## ibznorange (May 8, 2008)

Awwee hell yes
matching headstocks are fapomatic fo sho


----------



## JBroll (May 8, 2008)

I wish I could have seen what went into the restoration of my RG550... it's an 87 that I bought off a friend for $100, mahogany body with a DS and PAF Pro and the rest of the hardware is original. I'll probably picstory the scalloping, though...

Jeff


----------



## Michael (May 8, 2008)

You should totally make the inlays match the body and headstock. RG565 style, yo.


----------



## msherman (May 9, 2008)

I am still in amazement that Chris wanted a UVGR guitar


----------



## Chris (May 9, 2008)

msherman said:


> New life for an old dog



Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick!  It's so obnoxious, I fucking love it!


----------



## Ryan (May 9, 2008)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 9, 2008)

i cant see it because im at stinking school


----------



## Popsyche (May 9, 2008)

Thrashmanzac said:


> i cant see it because im at stinking school



You have a school that teaches stinking?

Chris! If it's green, it's mean!


----------



## Steve (May 9, 2008)

msherman said:


> I get the feeling Steve is planning on opening a can of whoop-ass on the next golf outing



That goes without saying. We'll have to take some pictures of the two guitars together... 

Chris' RG and My UV. 


It looks fantastic, Mike, by the way!!


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 19, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> You have a school that teaches stinking?



 Oh man, that was goooooooooood.

Yeah, send the green one to me when its done.

Thaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## Chris (May 19, 2008)

Steve said:


> That goes without saying. We'll have to take some pictures of the two guitars together...
> 
> Chris' RG and My UV.
> 
> ...



Fuck that, you're going down this season!


----------



## msherman (May 19, 2008)

Chris said:


> Fuck that, you're going down this season!



Steve`s stolen logo


----------



## Shawn (May 20, 2008)

Looks awesome. Nice work!


----------



## Sebastian (May 20, 2008)

Looks awesome 
Congrats


----------



## Chris (May 20, 2008)

It's so green! 

[action=Chris]can't wait to play it. [/action]
[action=Chris]also can't wait to get sloshed with Mike when he picks it up[/action]


----------



## Drew (May 20, 2008)




----------



## msherman (May 28, 2008)

Ready for assembly
Hmmm, where do we put the "Hello Chris" decal?


----------



## Sebastian (May 28, 2008)

on the upper horn


----------



## Blind Faith (May 28, 2008)

hello kitty inlays!!
Very very nice job there mike!


----------



## Chris (May 31, 2008)

On the way to ya, Mike. 

Since I'm the king of basswood Ibby RG's, I figured this would be a unique combo.


----------



## Chris (May 31, 2008)

Also, I need a good place to grab a 3ply H-H pickguard. 

[action=Chris]doesn't want a middle pickup[/action]


----------



## ibznorange (May 31, 2008)

Chris said:


> Also, I need a good place to grab a 3ply H-H pickguard.
> 
> [action=Chris]doesn't want a middle pickup[/action]





Chris said:


> Chris *doesn't want a middle pickup*



The HELL sort of "restoration" is this?!?!


----------



## Chris (May 31, 2008)

msherman said:


> I get the feeling Steve is planning on opening a can of whoop-ass on the next golf outing



For the record, Steve was "too tired" to play last time.


----------



## Chris (May 31, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> The HELL sort of "restoration" is this?!?!



The fuck you I'll do what I want with my obnoxious neon guitar kind!


----------



## MetalJordan (May 31, 2008)

looking good so far cant wait to see final product!


----------



## ibznorange (May 31, 2008)

Chris said:


> The fuck you I'll do what I want with my obnoxious neon guitar kind!



Fair enough


----------



## atimoc (Jun 1, 2008)

Mmm, green... 



Chris said:


> Also, I need a good place to grab a 3ply H-H pickguard.
> 
> [action=Chris]doesn't want a middle pickup[/action]



Check out this guy on evilbay, you can just send him an e-mail saying what kind of pickguard material and control configuration you want.
eBay Store - The Guitar Parts Center: IBANEZ PICKGUARDS...ETC.: GUITAR PARTS--IBANEZ MIRRORED TREM CAVITY COVERS

I ended up ordering mine from him since locally the prices were so obnoxious, and I've been happy with the result:


----------



## Ancestor (Jun 1, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 1, 2008)

HOLY SHIT !






Chris, you know what you need to do


----------



## Brewtal_Damage (Jun 2, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> HOLY SHIT !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I love this ZNIEH graphic pickguard, the guitar is looking bitching so far


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 2, 2008)

Black mirror FTW!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 2, 2008)

what color pickgurad are you going to get?


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jun 2, 2008)

hmmm this thread gives me gas for getting my latest Idea going.






hmmmm this will be my 4th RG


----------



## msherman (Jun 4, 2008)

You should have seen the look on Kelly`s face (our Mail Woman) when she handed me this




Her question, "just what kind of guitars do you build?"

My reply, "The ones with Wood"


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 4, 2008)

msherman said:


> You should have seen the look on Kelly`s face (our Mail Woman) when she handed me this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 that's amazing


----------



## GH0STrider (Jun 4, 2008)

epic


----------



## angus (Jun 4, 2008)

It doesn't help that it's from "Nutting Lake", haha!


----------



## Drew (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## technomancer (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## Codyyy (Jun 4, 2008)

That's great


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 4, 2008)

Holy shit Chris...


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 4, 2008)

ahahhahaa Chris ... just ....... EPIC


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Jun 4, 2008)

^ EPICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC
yeah what really happened to this?


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 4, 2008)

holy shit man


----------



## msherman (Jun 6, 2008)

Had to tame the rudeness of the green with a little black

shhhhh.....Don`t tell Hal I said that


----------



## Chris (Jun 7, 2008)

Fuck yes. I'm going to play Dokken on this thing until my eyes bleed.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 7, 2008)

thats so fucking awesome, congrats chris, and great work mike!


----------



## Chris (Jun 7, 2008)

The best part of this thread is one of the following:

- The fact that I started it over a year ago and forgot about it.
- Me just showing up at Mike's house with it saying "Hey, erm.. Can you make this sexy again?"
- Mike not laughing at me and being good enough to actually do it. 
- Using all of Steve's leftover shit (paint, logo) on it.


----------



## Chris (Jun 7, 2008)

msherman said:


> You should have seen the look on Kelly`s face (our Mail Woman) when she handed me this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 The lady at the post office is like 80 years old and looked at me REALLY funny when I dropped it off.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 7, 2008)

haha, thats cool as, so what are you planning to fill it up with? (pickups etc)


----------



## Chris (Jun 7, 2008)

X2N bridge, PAF neck (that's what was in the pack of penis pills  )


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 7, 2008)

oh nice, although im not a fan of the x2n, that sounds awesome.
please tell me they both have bright green bobbins?


----------



## Chris (Jun 15, 2008)

Naw, black bobbins. I got 'em retail to get them to mike, if I had the extra time (and motivation) I'd have gone through banjomikez and gone with green/yellow.


----------



## msherman (Aug 4, 2008)

After a long, hard fought battle
I Win!


----------



## 777 (Aug 4, 2008)

HELL FUCKING YEAH MIKE THATS SO SWEET

grtz chris ill be coming to pick it up while you sleep


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 4, 2008)

Rock and roll, Mike.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 4, 2008)

I am going to say the following things that are under my own opinion:

1) I am so glad you decided not to swirl. I think swirls are the worst guitar color/shading system EVER. 
2) I would have spewed at two beers and painted your guitar before everyone else!
3) Mr. Sherman is amazing. Simply amazing.
4) Middle pickups are shit and I never use it, +1 to Chris!
5) LMFAO @ Penis Pills
6) That thing is looking amazing!


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi.






Round 2!


----------



## MFB (Jul 30, 2009)

Is that the Sims body you sent to Mike? 550's were never gold as far as I know, so is this like your blinged out 550?


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2009)

MFB said:


> Is that the Sims body you sent to Mike? 550's were never gold as far as I know, so is this like your blinged out 550?



It is. This is getting the neck/everything else (sans pickups) from my black 550. So it's a 550/Shermasimsmutant-JEM-thing. 

It's not gold, btw. It's called "Brazen Orange".


----------



## MFB (Jul 30, 2009)

Pfft, Brazen Orange my ass - it's a Blinguitar and you know it


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2009)

Sweet color.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 30, 2009)

That color looks badass.. we'd love to see more pics of that!


----------



## yellowv (Jul 30, 2009)

I was wondering who bumped this old ass thread  That color is awesome, Chris.


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2009)

s_k_mullins said:


> That color looks badass.. we'd love to see more pics of that!



Thanks man. It really is Brazen Orange, it's actually automotive paint that's on the last model GTO.  I'll fire up more pics as it comes together. It's getting a black burst, maple neck and matching headstock. 

For the record, that's a Sims body, but everything else (paint, prep, assembly, love) is all Mike Sherman. He also had to do a bit of work to the actual body itself to get it prepped, as it had a few flaws when it showed up.


----------



## budda (Jul 30, 2009)

I could go for that finish on a strat myself...

GAS 

Mike is making the neck for it then?


----------



## lobee (Jul 30, 2009)

MFB said:


> Pfft, Brazen Orange my ass - it's a Blinguitar and you know it


Asian Hunter S. Thompson wearing braze orange jacket say it called Brazen Orange!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 30, 2009)

Chris said:


> For the record, that's a Sims body, but everything else (paint, prep, assembly, love) is all Mike Sherman. He also had to do a bit of work to the actual body itself to get it prepped, as it had a few flaws when it showed up.


 
Does Mike reckon that the flaws were the result of careless shipping/handling or Sims?

That aside, Chris, this is really unique and looks really cool.


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 30, 2009)

Fuck Chris is still here - I thought he was banned 

Sexy guitar there bud!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 30, 2009)

Chris said:


> Thanks man. It really is Brazen Orange, it's actually automotive paint that's on the last model GTO.  I'll fire up more pics as it comes together. It's getting a black burst, maple neck and matching headstock.
> 
> For the record, that's a Sims body, but everything else (paint, prep, assembly, love) is all Mike Sherman. He also had to do a bit of work to the actual body itself to get it prepped, as it had a few flaws when it showed up.



You mean the holden Comaro?  

I'm visualizing this guitar in my head...

Congrats on the green one though Chris, looks insane.



djpharoah said:


> Fuck Chris is still here - I thought he was banned
> 
> Sexy guitar there bud!



Why would someone Ban the ex-site admin? 

- And hell fucking yeah, that green RG is SO hot, as will the Brazen Orange job.

 I'm revved up for updates.


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 30, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Why would someone Ban the ex-site admin?


A little moderator joke between us and him


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 30, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> A little moderator joke between us and him



 Mesh, you cold mother fucker!


----------



## MFB (Jul 31, 2009)

The only reason Chris would be banned is obviously because he's a fucking troll who deserves ass cancer, derrrr


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 31, 2009)

MFB said:


> The only reason Chris would be banned is obviously because he's a fucking troll who deserves ass cancer, derrrr


















huh?

Someone should make a smiley of a train crashing off its tracks....


----------



## MFB (Jul 31, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> huh?
> 
> Someone should make a smiley of a train crashing off its tracks....



there was a troll who showed up one day on here, and Chris had either made a recent post or the dude bumped a dinosaur old thread calling Chris a troll who should stop, and that he deserves ass cancer

Noodles quickly put an end to his career


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Fuck Chris is still here - I thought he was banned
> 
> Sexy guitar there bud!



Let's make out.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 31, 2009)

Now answer my question.


----------



## leandroab (Jul 31, 2009)

Your guitar and my Murcielago both have the same finish!





That's just gorgeous my friend!


----------



## budda (Jul 31, 2009)

I want to see it with clear


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 31, 2009)

Chris said:


> Let's make out.



Stellar!


----------



## Wi77iam (Aug 1, 2009)

Chris said:


> Let's make out.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 1, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Fuck Chris is still here - I thought he was banned
> 
> Sexy guitar there bud!



Shouldn't we ban him for bumping an ancient thread?


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> Shouldn't we ban him for bumping an ancient thread?



If you think I can't arrange for your banning here, grasshopper, you are wrong.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 1, 2009)

Chris said:


> If you think I can't arrange for your banning here, grasshopper, you are wrong.



That might force to start posting on MG more


----------

